# new goal



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

To work on the negativity and to not let what people say hurt my feelings or make me feel like a fool. I want to back talk to that negative thinking that condemns me so much. I have had it with this. The only way to be a winner is to be a good player if that makes sense. In competion you are always up against something that is competing against you. Why should I sit back and not do my part?

So I, as with most of us are sort of playing the "Game Of Life". 

Let the games begin..... :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

You will do well, Anxiety28!


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

You can do it! :banana


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

That's what a lot of self-help books and tapes are based off: positive thinking, if you can think it you can do it.


----------



## Matilda (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow! It feels like a hurricane is talking! )) No doubt you can reach it!

Share your steps please! 

I started to manage a “victory list” at my PC - “No day without achievement!” It helps to come up whenever I’m down.


----------

